# Update screwed up remote long press?



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

My TS4K+ is fully de-Tivo'd and I installed the Google TV interface over Android TV (but haven't updated). I've been using it as a Channels DVR front-end (and use the "Channels Button Maps") and use Button Mapper to make everything do what I want. All was working fine, but I've noticed in the past week or so that *Long Press* no longer does anything; it just acts like a regular press. Double pressing works as expected, so it does not appear to be a Button Mapper issue. I stopped and started services, rebooted, and all that jazz, but nothing seems to make Long Press work anymore on any button.

Any idea what may have happened and how I can reverse the problems?


----------

